# Hunting advocate?



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

What will having a Vice President that is a hunter and fisherman do for us?

http://gma.yahoo.com/video/news-2679792 ... 57733.html

I am glad to see that Paul Ryan is not trying to hide his passions and hobbies in life.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

In before the lock......

I don't care if the guy hunts or not. His voting record shows who he really is. He is a perfect fit for Romeny. Romeny and Obama are one in the same. My vote will only go towards Ron Paul. I will stand behind my vote for Freedom and the constitution.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

cklspencer said:


> In before the lock......
> 
> I don't care if the guy hunts or not. Hi voting record shows who he really is. He is a perfect fit for Romeny. Romeny and Obama are one in the same. My vote will only go toward Ron Paul. I will stand behind my vote for Freedom and the constitution.


 :O||:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

cklspencer said:


> In before the lock......
> 
> I don't care if the guy hunts or not. His voting record shows who he really is. He is a perfect fit for Romeny. Romeny and Obama are one in the same. My vote will only go towards Ron Paul. I will stand behind my vote for Freedom and the constitution.


In other words a wasted vote


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This post does not belong in the Big game section.

I'm moving this to the Everything else section for now.

If the thread gets anymore political it will be locked.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

> In other words a wasted vote


So because you don't think someone can win, you will vote for someone who will do the same as Obama or worse. I will not vote for a lesser of two evils anymore, I will vote for the guy who is going to protect mine and every Americans freedom out there. The media has picked its two candidates for the run. Romeny does not yet have all the delegates he needs yet he is getting all the headlines. Romeney's policies are the same as Obama's. Calling them or making them look like something else does not change the fact that they are the same. Ron Paul has the voting record to show what he stands up for. He is not paid for and bought off by large banks and corporations like Romeny and Obama is. Freedom and constitutional right are what matters, why would you vote for anything less? If everyone took time to really learn about the candidates they were voting for rather than basing it off of what the media tells them, or the persons religion or that they think they saved the Olympics and really looked at what that person has done and what their actions really show then this county might be far stronger and better than it is now.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We've had them before and we'll have them in the future, but as for a advocate for hunting I doubt it. Look at Chaney he hunted and fished and the only time that you heard anything is when he shot the guy when he was bird hunting. 

As for a waisted vote, that is up the the person casting it. It is their vote and they can vote for whoever they want to. That is what this nation is all about.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

> If we want to see real candidates, with true conservative values, who can take the oath of office, then we need to create the demand for that kind of candidate. But the demand will never be big enough if we keep justifying and sanitizing our worst attempts at leadership just so that we can try to score a win against the opposing team.--Ben Jenkins


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I did a poor job of getting my point across.

This thread is purely political now. So I'm locking it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I reviewed the thread again.

I just can't find anything in the posting below that alludes to Mr Ryan being a hunting advocate.
So because you don't think someone can win, you will vote for someone who will do the same as Obama or worse. I will not vote for a lesser of two evils anymore, I will vote for the guy who is going to protect mine and every Americans freedom out there. The media has picked its two candidates for the run. Romeny does not yet have all the delegates he needs yet he is getting all the headlines. Romeney's policies are the same as Obama's. Calling them or making them look like something else does not change the fact that they are the same. Ron Paul has the voting record to show what he stands up for. He is not paid for and bought off by large banks and corporations like Romeny and Obama is. Freedom and constitutional right are what matters, why would you vote for anything less? If everyone took time to really learn about the candidates they were voting for rather than basing it off of what the media tells them, or the persons religion or that they think they saved the Olympics and really looked at what that person has done and what their actions really show then this county might be far stronger and better than it is now.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nothing here about him being a hunting advocate:



cklspencer said:


> > If we want to see real candidates, with true conservative values, who can take the oath of office, then we need to create the demand for that kind of candidate. But the demand will never be big enough if we keep justifying and sanitizing our worst attempts at leadership just so that we can try to score a win against the opposing team.--Ben Jenkins


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is fine, but always did like Critter the best. 



Critter said:


> We've had them before and we'll have them in the future, but as for a advocate for hunting I doubt it. Look at Chaney he hunted and fished and the only time that you heard anything is when he shot the guy when he was bird hunting.
> 
> As for a waisted vote, that is up the the person casting it. It is their vote and they can vote for whoever they want to. That is what this nation is all about.[/quote]


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK. Mr Ryan's views on hunting are important and the thread started out to be a good one. If you fellas want to talk about Ryan's views on hunting, fishing, 2nd Admendment, outdoor stuff PM me. 

If you want to argue non-outdoor related politics there are other Utah forums for that.


----------

